# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Un modelo estadístico innovador para la predicción de fuertes lluvias locales a corto plazo

## Salut

> *Un modelo estadístico innovador para la predicción de fuertes lluvias locales a corto plazo, presentado en una tesis de la UPV/EHU*
> 
> Los tanques de tormenta son una pieza imprescindible en las redes de saneamiento de aguas de ciudades como Bilbao, ya que pueden evitar inundaciones en situaciones de fuertes lluvias. Cumplen funciones de almacenamiento: cuando empieza a llover intensamente, retienen principalmente los primeros litros, impidiendo que el agua llegue de golpe a la planta de tratamiento. El problema es que, para poder hacerlos funcionar, es necesario saber con antelación que, efectivamente, va a llover con intensidad. Se calcula que hace falta un margen de seis horas para tenerlo todo preparado. Por esta razón, el físico Alejandro Fernández ha realizado pruebas con un innovador modelo de predicción estadístico, aplicándolo a la red de saneamiento del Consorcio de Aguas Bilbao Bizkaia.
> 
> La tesis doctoral presentada en la UPV/EHU se titula Modelo predictivo de precipitación aplicado a la gestión de la red de saneamiento del área metropolitana de Bilbao. Fernández ha estudiado el comportamiento de las variantes correspondientes a las precipitaciones en un perímetro reducido (10 x 15 km, aproximadamente) y con un intervalo de tiempo de entre 3 y 24 horas, y ha investigado hasta qué punto se pueden predecir las lluvias bajo estas condiciones.
> 
> *La técnica Downscaling*
> 
> Ha utilizado una técnica llamada downscaling o reducción de escala. Es decir, ha combinado varios métodos de obtención de datos útiles para predicciones a escala europea o mundial, y ha reducido dicha escala, hasta adaptarla a las dimensiones de Bilbao. Por ejemplo, ha tomado como base el reanálisis ERA-40 del Centro Europeo de Predicción a Medio Plazo (ECMWF); se trata de un estudio de los datos atmosféricos recogidos entre 1957 y 2002, y toma en cuenta, entre otros, la temperatura, la presión, la humedad y el viento. Fernández se ha valido también del método dinámico MM5. Éste sirve para obtener datos meteorológicos a tiempo real, así como para realizar simulaciones. Ha empezado el estudio con una escala a nivel mundial, y ha ido reduciendo las mallas hasta centrarse en Bilbao. Finalmente, también se han incluido los métodos estadísticos, junto con el reanálisis de datos y los métodos dinámicos. En este caso, el investigador ha buscado antecedentes, comparando el día de la predicción con días lluviosos anteriores de características parecidas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/04/un-modelo-es...-de-la-upvehu/

----------

